
Show HN: Just hit $15k/m running unlimited design service by myself - brettwill1025
https://www.designjoy.co/
======
claudiulodro
At the risk of being "that guy", this post really isn't fit for a Show HN:

> Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread.

> ...

> Blog posts, sign-up pages, curated lists, and other reading material can't
> be tried out, so can't be Show HNs.[1]

This is just you sharing your landing page and bragging about how well your
business is doing. Congrats on your success, though, and I expect some
interesting discussion about the business model in the comments at least.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
alexmingoia
Congrats! What’s your profit margin look like? It’s hard to evaluate what
$15k/mo means because it’s an outsourcing business.

How does payment work internally? Is everyone just a 1099 that you feed work
to? How do you deal with international payroll?

How do you source designers and assign work?

~~~
stewdellow
Amazingly, he does all the work himself:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/post/i-run-an-unlimited-
design-...](https://www.indiehackers.com/post/i-run-an-unlimited-design-
service-by-myself-927558f038)

------
brettwill1025
Margins are nearly 100% due to the fact I do all the work myself.

I mention "us" on the website for two reasons:

It's weird to say "I" in this case because to a client it isn't natural to
wrap your head around the fact there is one person behind the business.

Secondly, when I built the service, it was my full intention of also building
a team behind it (designers, customer care, etc.).

I could change the website copy to reflect it's a one man show, but I look at
it like at the end of the day as long as you're getting the service you signed
up for, that's all the client really cares about or needs to know.

------
iwangulenko
First of all, congrats!

If you run it all by yourself, why do you write "us" everywhere?

~~~
brailsafe
Presumably Brett is not doing all of the design work if any.

~~~
princevegeta89
Nopez, he's doing it all by himself. Really admirable.

~~~
bagacrap
then it seems disingenuous to write "Work with some of the best designers in
the world."

~~~
AtHeartEngineer
He's very confident

------
partyboat1586
How can you offer unlimited designs at $467/month?

That seems very cheap. It doesn't take much for that to be negative margin
right? What am I missing?

~~~
wmeredith
You're missing the conflict at the core of this business model. It motivates
the provider to take as long as possible without souring the business
relationship, because the faster they work, the less they're getting paid. So
the unlimited part is basically marketing BS.

~~~
phailhaus
Did you look at the site at all? He clearly advertises a 48 hour average
turnaround time.

------
gk1
Surprised to learn "unlimited design service" is _a thing_ , offered by
several people/companies: [https://www.failory.com/blog/unlimited-design-
services](https://www.failory.com/blog/unlimited-design-services)

------
aabbcc1241
From the pricing model, it looks like hiring more than out sourcing because it
charges based on duration, not the work to be delivered.

------
jacobedawson
What are your margins?

------
hckr_news
So this is basically Brett As A Service ?

